# GFX MSI Griffon512 Card



## mjb728 (Jul 17, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone had an idea as to how to find the Drivers for the GFX MSI Griffon512 Vard. I have looked all over even the MSI site and sent them an email, still no word on it yet.

I need to resintall the card and have placed the CD/DVD in a safe place.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is this card in a HP PC? If so what brand and model?
I think it is a ATI X1300 series?


----------

